# Mushroomhead guitarist using DBZ and Egnater Armageddon



## nothingleft09 (Jun 13, 2012)

So I must say the DBZ guitars Tommy Church from Mushroom Head an Tenafly Viper are freaking awesome. I worked security for the show and got to help his guitar tech get verything out and set up for the show. He was using an Egnater Armageddon with the Armageddon cab mic'ed and that was it. It sounded completely ruthless. He had a Marshall JCM 800 for his backup amp. That amp is just a beast. I don't have any closeups of the gear but I have plenty of pics from the show. Enjoy!

Facebook


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jun 13, 2012)

I haven't heard them with the new members yet, good to hear they sounded good.


----------



## jymellis (Jun 13, 2012)

i loved gravy and his custom ibanez 7s


----------



## nothingleft09 (Jun 13, 2012)

jymellis said:


> i loved gravy and his custom ibanez 7s


 
Gravy plays for a band called KriaDiaz now. They will be here june 30th I believe opening up for the SOiL show the club I do security for has going on. They've played atleast one other Hammerhead Promotions show also. Gravy is a cool ass dude. lol You can check them out on youtube and facebook. I'll send ya a link since ya just added me like an hour ago Jym. lol


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jun 13, 2012)

Really? what kind of music is it? wonder why he left Mushroomhead, sucks to see him go but good to know he's still playing.


----------



## nothingleft09 (Jun 13, 2012)

If I remember correctly they let Gravy and Pig Benis go. Not sure why.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jun 21, 2012)

nothingleft09 said:


> If I remember correctly they let Gravy and Pig Benis go. Not sure why.



Yeah. They had 1 guitarist and 2 additional percussionists going when I saw them in Sacramento (I don't know which members were new/shifted around/etc.)

I can't say the guitar tone stood out especially, but considering how much they have going on, they did sound really good. (American Head Charge, however, was the standout of the show. Soooo fucking tight)


----------

